# 2005 Sentra 1.8s stalls when backing up



## ladywind (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8s with about 21,000 miles. Occasionally when I back up and then switch to drive to go forward (coming out of parking spots) it stalls when I switch from reverse to drive. I have never experienced this with an automatic before. I wanted to see if anybody had any ideas before I take it to the dealer.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

How fast are you backing out? I know, if you're moving pretty quickly in reverse, and put the car into drive, it will cut off. I've done this a few times, myself. I keep forgetting that I don't drive a 5 speed anymore... lol. Assuming, you're backing out, at a casual pace, I'd say, have the dealership look at it.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Ive had that problem with several different cars that ive had. odd


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

dmr is 100% right. if you switch from reverse to forward while still carrying momentum, your car can stall out and you can do damage to your transmission. If your fully stopped and your having this problem, I'd say take it right to the dealer. 

Your car is still covered fully by your bumper to bumper warranty and you've still got 39000 mile worth of powertrain coverage as well so if they can't replicate the problem, you've still got that many miles to break it enough so that it happens every time.


----------



## itsnorm (Apr 28, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but I just replied to a similar post at:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000-2006/141409-auto-sentra-stalling.html


----------

